# Book: Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Is it a good book?


----------



## workingdawgs (Jul 18, 2005)

I sure hope so because I ordered it last week









Michelle


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I have it. So far it has some great ideas in it. I think there are a lot of good things in it.

Honestly... I am having a little trouble following it. That could just be me though LOL I have been working 11pm to 7am (and notice I am still awake) with 2 hour naps just before work since Thursday... 

Will have to reread some things until it gets through my head. Really though, it is quite good.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

My trainer recommended it. It's on my bookshelf right now.







Haven't read it yet. I need to, along with 3 other dog books. Just haven't been in the mood lately. It's supposed to be superb.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

It was recommended by a dog trainer at the local PetSmart, but I wanted to see if anybody has heard of it before purchasing. It was not on the recommended list of books to read in another section of
this forum.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

We mentioned it in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=585659&page=1#Post585659


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I only read the thread that was made a sticky.


----------

